# Fee proposal for new build - is this extortionate?



## NewBuild (20 Sep 2014)

Hi all,

Recently got a fee proposal from a registered architect to design and manage a 150sqm new build in Dublin. This is not a straightforward project in that it includes the design and build of a 30sqm (ish) extension in the house beside where we'd be building ours (effectively 2 projects in one I guess). 

Anyway, I nearly fell off my chair when I received this quote - would love feedback on the various stages please. All prices exclude VAT, engineers fees and Assigned Certifier fees are not included either! 

Stage 2: Sketch Scheme proposals: €3,500 plus VAT
Stage 3: Detailed design: €4,000 plus VAT
Stage 4: Planning (drawings, elevations, consultations): €5500 plus VAT
Stage 5: Tender & Construction package preparation: €6,000 plus VAT
Stage 6: Tender Action and negotiation - 3 contractors: €1000 plus VAT 
Stage 7: On site works - €8,000 plus VAT 

Total is coming to nearly 30k (not including vat and the other services I mentioned above). I would trust the company that their design would be top notch, but are these costs crazy? Particularly surprised at the costs for Stages 2 and 6 - but are these reasonable considering there is both a new build and an extension?

Feedback/advice would be much appreciated, cheers


----------



## dub_nerd (21 Sep 2014)

Wow! I know it's not at all comparable, but ten years ago (in the middle of the boom) I got a one-man-shop architect to do all those same items on a 150sq.m. house for €5,000 all in. (Not in Dublin).


----------



## BlackandBlue (21 Sep 2014)

NewBuild said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Recently got a fee proposal from a registered architect to design and manage a 150sqm new build in Dublin. This is not a straightforward project in that it includes the design and build of a 30sqm (ish) extension in the house beside where we'd be building ours (effectively 2 projects in one I guess).
> 
> ...


 
You admit its not a straight forward project so expect to have to pay a premium.

I see Stage 5 & 6 & 7 so are you getting them to project manage it too?

I think that if they are getting the job then stage 2 & 3 should be amalgamated.

When we built our extension we got the plans done by an architect. Foolishly we got no one to project manage and it wound up costing us a lot trying to rectify things afterwards.

Maybe getting an engineer to project manage might be cheaper?

At the end of the day its worth spending money getting someone who knows to ensure that the job is done right first time.


----------



## NewBuild (22 Sep 2014)

Thanks for the replies. 

How do you find an engineer to PM the build? Are there any potential issues in going down this route? Am I risking quality of finish if the person managing the end result is not the person who designed the building?

Completely agree with your last statement BlackandBlue, but I don't want to be ripped off either! Suppose I need to know if these costs are par for the course.


----------



## BlackandBlue (28 Sep 2014)

Got Engineer after we got suspicious.

Rang 2 in golden pages and went with the one we found answered our questions.

At that stage it was already too late.

All Engineers should be able to follow the plans.
They should be capable of checking that the materials used were as specified.
An Engineer should have Public Liability Insurance.

The Royal Institute of Architects of Ireland lists the services your architect can provide.

Regarding what Architects charge to day I have no idea sorry.

When we were getting our plans done we were quoted a fixed fee for construction plans and a % for design and project management.


----------

